# not sure



## amulet (Oct 27, 2016)

My wife and I have been married 7 years. My wife keeps losing her job. She has had 6 jobs since we have been married. She has only quit 2 times, the others she has been fired. She is now looking for a new job but not that hard. We are having a difficult time right now paying our bills. I am disabled and cant work. I dont know how much of this I can take. I have a bad heart and cant deal with alot of stress. I love my wife but am frustrated right now. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

What kind of jobs is she seeking and what are the grounds of the dismissal that you know of ? Also talk to us about her personality?


----------



## 1111volcano (May 25, 2016)

Can she get like a under table job? Or maybe you? I'm in the position you are about being disabled. What about a babysitter job? Is it because she doesn't like to be told what to do why she getting fired? Tell her you need help if y'all living together, tell her you can't do this on your own if she's wanting g to live w/ you. Good luck out there hope she gets a steady job. I'm sure that will relief a lot of stress off your shoulders.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

So how is getting a divorce and being alone going to be less stressful for you? Did you marry her because you loved her or because you need her income to live? Is there something you can do to bring in more income? I'm sure this is stressful for her even more since she is the main breadwinner. It sounds like you don't have many options so stay with her and be supportive, it's not like she isn't making an effort to work.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Married27years said:


> So how is getting a divorce and being alone going to be less stressful for you? Did you marry her because you loved her or because you need her income to live? Is there something you can do to bring in more income? I'm sure this is stressful for her even more since she is the main breadwinner. It sounds like you don't have many options so stay with her and be supportive, it's not like she isn't making an effort to work.


Well for one thing he would only have his own expenses to deal with on his disability. Not to mention having someone in the household who will not/cannot hold a job is a really stressful thing to deal with. Someone who is terminated from that many jobs does NOT want to work. He is perfectly within rights to choose not to stay and deal with this from her.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

amulet said:


> I am disabled and cant work.


You are 100% unable to work? Doubtful, if you can sit there and type on a keyboard.

All I do all day for a living is sit at my desk and type on a keyboard. Occasionally take a phone call.

It's a little hypocritical to be beating up on her for not working when you will not either.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

How disabled are you exactly?? Did it take you, like, 5 hours to compose your post or something?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't blame you I would get tired of lifting dead weight as well. 

It does not matter how disabled OP is, the fact of the matter he is and has a wife that is able but will not pull her weight.

Talk to your wife and give her a timeline to get and keep a job, or let her know you are done with the marriage.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

When you have a REALLY hard time paying her bills, watch how much harder she tries to find work.

Since you can't work, and the mortgage or rent needs to be paid, she's going to have strong motivation to find gainful employment and maybe even try harder to keep it. 

Who knows maybe you'll even find a way to become productive if there's no money to put food on your plate. 

It's amazing what desperation can do to people.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I see both sides here.

If the OP were a women and her man kept losing his job........some here would flip-flop their criticism.

I agree OP should contribute to the families finances. Some extra money is better than none. OP making money under the table? Maybe....convince me.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't really believe OP came here.

How long have you been out of work? 

Has your bride/wife had to always support you?

Sorry but there are jobs out there that even a person with a bad heart can do. Hell one of the ladies that work with my wife has a bad heart. 

Go ahead file for divorce. See how that goes for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amulet (Oct 27, 2016)

I didnt come here to get slammed. I came for some feedback,advice whatever you call it. To those who doubt my disability, dont judge until you know the facts. I have a bad heart, two knees that are messed up bad. I have had 10 major surgeries over the years. I have also had a stroke. I am just very frustrated about our situation right now and am just seeing what my options are.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

amulet said:


> My wife and I have been married 7 years. My wife keeps losing her job. She has had 6 jobs since we have been married. She has only quit 2 times, the others she has been fired. She is now looking for a new job but not that hard. We are having a difficult time right now paying our bills. I am disabled and cant work. I dont know how much of this I can take. I have a bad heart and cant deal with alot of stress. I love my wife but am frustrated right now. I dont know what to do.


*YOU'VE* got stress?

This woman is probably your caretaker, has resigned herself to a passionless sexless marriage and her only role in life now is sole provider, chief cook and bottle washer, and wet nurse. It's pretty clear she's unraveling at the edges and I'm so sorry her inability to get it together has caused _you_ stress.

I say "passionless" because you posted how unhealthy and fragile you are so that would lead one to believe you're certainly not strong enough to have sex. If I've assumed wrong and you're good to go in that area, then I would suggest you certainly ARE capable of getting a job.

Unless you're so fragile that you're sitting in a dark room like a mushroom 24 hours a day, you certainly COULD look into some kind of low stress desk job that doesn't tax your knees or your heart.

Your attitude sucks. You've dumped 100% of everything onto your wife's shoulders and you've got the colossal nerve to complain that she's not dancing fast enough for you. You should be grateful she's still there.

You want a divorce? Go get one. She'll probably be relieved.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I am not doubtful of the things that a wrong with you. 

But you have let them control you. I know what it is like to be in constant pain. I worked that way for the better part of ten years now. But I will be damned if I don't provide for my family. To go with this I have found relief by having neck surgery this past spring. Wow what relief that brought. It just sounds like you have given up on yourself or unwilling to do for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amulet (Oct 27, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *YOU'VE* got stress?
> 
> This woman is probably your caretaker, has resigned herself to a passionless sexless marriage and her only role in life now is sole provider, chief cook and bottle washer, and wet nurse. It's pretty clear she's unraveling at the edges and I'm so sorry her inability to get it together has caused _you_ stress.
> 
> ...


I never said anything about sex now did I. No I didnt. Now kiss my ass.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

amulet said:


> Now kiss my ass.


I think I see the problem here.


----------

